
The Lost Wax Method of Rewriting Software - edjboston
https://makers.airware.com/engineering/lost-wax-method-rewriting-software/
======
gohrt
This seems like a rather fluffy way to describe "prototyping and refactoring"

~~~
edjboston
Can you say more? If I understand what you mean by prototype and refactor it
seems like a reasonable way to iterate.

What I was getting at in the article was completely transferring a production
app (presumably under load and with customers) from one language to another.

